# Bota Shpirtërore > Agnosticizëm dhe ateizëm >  Përse nuk besoni në "zot"?

## Albo

Shpesh here ne debate me jo-besimtare apo ateiste debati perfundon ne fjalet "Nuk besoj ne Zot se nuk kam arsye te besoj ne te". Une nuk mund te mend qofte edhe nje arsye perse te mos besosh ne Zot pasi gjithcka ne kete bote te drejton dhe deshmon per Te. Por qe ta besojne edhe te pafete, menyra e vetme per ta eshte qe te shkruajne ne nje cope leter apo ne nje forum "arsyet" qe ata kerkojne nga Zoti ne menyre qe te binden per ekzistencen e tij.

Une i ftoj ne kete teme te gjithe jo-besimtaret qe te hedhin arsyet qe ata kane per te mos besuar ne Zot. Besimtaret i ftoj qe te mos postojne ne kete teme pasi qellimi i kesaj teme eshte nxjerrja ne dite e nje se vertete duke shprehur botekuptimet tuaja.

Ju nuk besoni ne Zot jo se nuk keni arsye per te besuar, por sepse nuk doni te besoni tek Ai.

Albo

----------


## *DJ-ALDO*

> _Postuar më parë nga Albo_ 
> *Shpesh here ne debate me jo-besimtare apo ateiste debati perfundon ne fjalet "Nuk besoj ne Zot se nuk kam arsye te besoj ne te". Une nuk mund te mend qofte edhe nje arsye perse te mos besosh ne Zot pasi gjithcka ne kete bote te drejton dhe deshmon per Te. Por qe ta besojne edhe te pafete, menyra e vetme per ta eshte qe te shkruajne ne nje cope leter apo ne nje forum "arsyet" qe ata kerkojne nga Zoti ne menyre qe te binden per ekzistencen e tij.
> 
> Une i ftoj ne kete teme te gjithe jo-besimtaret qe te hedhin arsyet qe ata kane per te mos besuar ne Zot. Besimtaret i ftoj qe te mos postojne ne kete teme pasi qellimi i kesaj teme eshte nxjerrja ne dite e nje se vertete duke shprehur botekuptimet tuaja.
> 
> Ju nuk besoni ne Zot jo se nuk keni arsye per te besuar, por sepse nuk doni te besoni tek Ai.
> 
> Albo*


Per çfare te besoj dhe ku ta shikoj qe egziston ai qe ti e quan zot??
Ka shume padrejtesi ne kete bote qe te bejne te mendosh se asnje nuk ka fuqi qe ti rregulloje.
Po te jap shembull termetet.Mijera vete vdesin dhe demtimet prej tyre jane miliarda dollare.
Zoti ,ne rast se egziston,perse nuk e ka rregulluar kete pune??
Apo mos ndoshta ky eshte nje difekt apo nje cilesi e dobet e punes se tij??

Gjithashtu,egzistojne njerez, qe per te fshehur te shkuaren e tyre apo te familjes se tyre shajne ne te kundert ate qe kane puthur nje jete .
Une njoh nje person te tille ketu ne forum,qe i ati ka qene KOLONEL ne drejtorine e DYTE ne ministrine e brendeshme ne kohen e XHAXHI Enverit,dhe tani i biri ben sikur eshte demokrati me i madh i koherave,per te "harruar" te tjeret "bemat" e te jatit.
I shikon keto Zoti??
Mund te ma shpjegosh kete Albo??

----------


## FierAkja143

tek kush nga te gjith??? pikerisht per kete nuk besoj ne zot sepse e themi qe zoti eshte 1 dhe vet ne njerezit kemi kriuar gjithato fe te ndryshme dhe secila thot qe "zoti jon eshte i verteti"
kete (zotin) e kemi kriuar ne ne iden ton qe te mundemi te shpjegojme si eshte kriuar bota, si u kriuam ne, dhe qe te jemi njerez te mire.  Zoti eshte nje tip shembulli per ne qe te bejme gjithmon gjera te mira sepse ai na shikon dhe na gjykon.
cdo njeri eshte Zot per veten e ti.   Po te ishim aq te mire ne dhe ta respectonim dhe te besonim qe ne te vertet egziston Zoti nuk do ndaheshim ne fe te ndryshme.
nuk me interesojne shume keto gjera nefakt dhe respektoj ata qe besojne qe Zoti egziston sepse ndoshta kur kan pasur nje veshtiresi ai i ka ndimuar (simpas mendimit te tyre) 

ne pergjithesi ok Zoti eshte kriuar qe te mundemi te japim shpjegime per gjera qe ne fakt nuk kan shpjegim.....themi thjesht qe "kete e beri Zoti" kur nuk mundemi ta shpjegojme ndryshe.

----------


## Albo

> Po te jap shembull termetet.Mijera vete vdesin dhe demtimet prej tyre jane miliarda dollare.
> Zoti ,ne rast se egziston,perse nuk e ka rregulluar kete pune??
> Apo mos ndoshta ky eshte nje difekt apo nje cilesi e dobet e punes se tij??


Nuk mund ta besh me faj nje prind qe nuk tregon kujdes per femijen e tij, kur vete femija e ka braktisuar shtepine e tij dhe nuk ndjek me mesimet e te Atit. Cili prej njerezve te kesaj bote te do me shume se nena dhe babai yt?!




> Gjithashtu,egzistojne njerez, qe per te fshehur te shkuaren e tyre apo te familjes se tyre shajne ne te kundert ate qe kane puthur nje jete .
> Une njoh nje person te tille ketu ne forum,qe i ati ka qene KOLONEL ne drejtorine e DYTE ne ministrine e brendeshme ne kohen e XHAXHI Enverit,dhe tani i biri ben sikur eshte demokrati me i madh i koherave,per te "harruar" te tjeret "bemat" e te jatit.
> I shikon keto Zoti??
> Mund te ma shpjegosh kete Albo??


Mbi birin rendon mekati apo bekimi i Atit. I biri i nje prindi kriminel qe i ka duart e ngjyera me gjak te pafajshem, perballet me dy alternativa ne jeten e tij: ose te mbroje Atin e tij dhe bemat e tij duke vazhduar ne ideologjine dhe hapat e te Atit; ose te heqi nga kurrizi i tij barren e mekatit te te Atit duke denoncuar me plot goje krimet e te Atit. Ky denoncim nuk behet per te mbijetuar ne nje Shqiperi demokratike, behet ne menyre qe edhe prindi te kuptoje mekatet e te shkuarres dhe te pendohet per to duke kerkuar falje publike.

Ky person manifeston 100 here me shume besim ne Zot se sa ai i  biri  tjeter qe nuk mund te beje dot nje denoncim te tille pasi i duket sikur hedh poshte  babain e tij.

Albo

----------


## unreal

Sepse Zoti s'eshte gje tjeter vetem nje asgje!

Askush deri me sot nuk qe ne gjendje te demonstroj egzistimin e Zotit,e tere ajo qe eshte folur,shkruar,treguar,besuar per,dhe mbi Zotin,nuk jan gje tjeter pos iluzione,endrra,imagjinata dhe perralla...e te gjitha keto se bashku te mbeshtjellura me genjeshtra!
Nese Zoti egziston,perse ai trembet te na paraqitet dhe te na binde se ai eshte krijues?!
Perse te besoj une se para 2000 viteve qenka lindur nje femi,babai i te cilit eshte Zoti?!
A nuk ishte Zoti i afte te krijon nje bir te vetin pa munduar nje femer me kete?!
Kush e vertetoi se e ema e Krishtit qe e virgjer?
Ne anen tjeter kemi Muhamedin,i cili eshte kenaqur me pasurin e nje te vejeje,e une sot t'i besoj se ky na qenka i derguari i Zotit...eshte qesharake.

Dhe per fund...pse qendrat fetare kundershtojne shkencen dhe teknologjine kur behet fjale per Klonim,a mos don te thote kjo se edhe qendrat fetare e dijne se nuk ka Zot?!

Kush frigohet nga e verteta?

vetem genjeshtra!

Kush eshte genjeshter ketu?

Zoti dhe feja.

----------


## *DJ-ALDO*

> _Postuar më parë nga Albo_ 
> *Nuk mund ta besh me faj nje prind qe nuk tregon kujdes per femijen e tij, kur vete femija e ka braktisuar shtepine e tij dhe nuk ndjek me mesimet e te Atit. Cili prej njerezve te kesaj bote te do me shume se nena dhe babai yt?!
> 
> 
> Albo*


Sipas kesaj llogjike,kudo qe bie TERMET njerezit aty e kane braktisur zotin??Ne California,para disa ditesh,ne Iran sot,ne Peru dje 2 here brenda 24 oresh.Keta popuj kane brektisur Zotin thua ti??
mundet te jete edhe ashtu.
Si e shpjegon ti,qe jane shembur edhe kisha dhe xhami nga termetet??
Nuk tregon kujdes per PUNETORIN e tij ,priftin apo hoxhen??Apo prifti apo hoxha kane braktisur zotin??
Per pyetjen se "cili prej njerezve te kesaj bote,te do me shume se nena dhe babai",po te kujtoj se ka plot prinder qe kane vrare femijete tyre,ka te tjere qe i kane perdhunuar,keshtu qe edhe kjo qe ti absolutizon,BIE POSHTE.
Thuaj me pak fjale "nuk ka shpjegim termeti,sepse eshte fenomen natyror,dhe verteton anegzistencen e nje fuqie te mbinatyrshme".
Nuk ka problem se e pranon kete.
Perseri besimtar i denje mbetesh.
Bye,bye

----------


## DeuS

Dikur i ulur neper lokalet e Tiranes me shoqnine rreth e rrotull , i shtyre nga deshira per dije ose nga kurioziteti per te verteten , rrija e diskutoja me vrrull te madh mbi mosegzistencen e Zotit duke bere pyetje te ndryshme ngacmuese te cilat miqte e mi besimtare nuk i shpjegonin dot. 
Ngreja koken drejt qiellit te pafund dhe kerkoja nje shenje , nje fakt . Sfidoja shume debatues duke i mposhtur me pyetje te pafundme te cilat ato si shpjegonin dot. Mundoheshin te me bindnin por ishte e pamundur. Kerkoja te besoja vetem ne ate qe prekja , shikoja , degjoja , nuhatja etj .... me pak fjale ne ate qe me percillnin shqisat e mia. 

.....kaluan kohe dhe mendimi im mbi mosegzistencen e Zotit dhe ne besimin tek forcat e mia , duke u bazuar edhe ne ato qe shkenca shpjegonte , nuk ndryshoi , deri kur nje dite ....... nje dite ..... me nevojitej shume shume prania e Tij. 

E kerkova , ju luta , iu fala aq shume sa dikur e quaja turp ta beja . Nuk ishte per mua por per dike qe ishte dhe eshte shume i shtrenjte ne jeten time . Askush ne kete bote nuk bente derman. 
E pra o vellezerit e mi , atehere kur gjithcka per mua dukej e mbaruar , fryma e Zotit u be prezente. 
Me nje hap e mbyll syte , gjithcka ndryshoi. I falem sot e kesaj dite per kete . Kam pare me syte e mi mrekullira qe zor ti shpjegoj me fjale. Kam perjetuar momente qe me benin ta ndjeja Parajses prane. Nuk mund te flas me teper se kaq.......

*Beso ne ZOT !!* 

_Kendveshtrimi i atyre qe nuk besojne ne ZOT :_

1- Ku eshte Zoti ? Pse nuk e shoh une ? Pse askush se ka pare deri me sot ? Si mund te besosh ti ne dicka qe se ke idene se ku eshte dhe sesi eshte ? 

2- Nese Zoti egzistoka , pse ka kaq shume fatkeqesi dhe kaos ne bote ? Si ka mundesi qe Babai u dashka te keqen femijeve te tyre ? Pse eshte bota kaq rremuje ? Pse vdesin njerez te pafajshem cdo dite ( varianti i termeteve ) ? 

3- Dikur njerezit besonin ne shume Perendi , sic ishte ajo e Diellit , zjarrit , ujit , shiut , bores , eres etj etj etj . Me evolimin e shkences gjithcka u vertetua si krijohen ketko dukuri natyrore dhe si te mbrohemi nga ato. Njerezit u bene me te fuqishem dhe nuk frikesoheshin me ndaj tyre , prandaj edhe keto Perendi fallso u zhduken. Mbeti vetem nje mister ..... Vdekja ! .. Njerezit nuk shpjegojne dot vdekjen dhe nga frika besojne ne Zot..! 

4- Shiko sa i madh eshte qielli . Shiko sa planete e yje te tjera ka. Shiko sa e madhe eshte Toka dhe sa e vogel eshte kur e shikon nga larg . Shiko sa mikroskopik eshte sistemi yne planetar ne krahasim me tere Universin. Ik o vlla se ka qenie te tjera qe jetojne neper planetet e tjera dhe sapo te behemi pak me te avancuar ne teknologji do arrijme ti zbulojme.. Ndoshta ne jemi thjehst experiment i UFO-ve ? ..Ku i dihet

5- Kur Zoti na krijoi sic deshi . Kur ai na krijoi mendjen , pse nuk na e beri te atille qe ti bindeshim dhe ta donim ? Pse pra ? Meqe na e krijoi vete pra !! 

6- Pse robt e mire dhe te devotshem ndaj Zotit gjithmone vuajne ? Pse ato qe se rruajne shume bejne qef dhe asgje e keqe nuk i gjen ? Pse te ndodhi keshtu pra ? Meqe Zoti na dashka...

etj etj etj etj


E forta me te gjithe mosbesuesit ne Zot eshte qe ..... bejne vetem pyetje ! Bejne pyetje dhe kerkojne pegjigje bindese patjeter. Ama kurre nuk mund te shpjegojne dot , ose me mire ta vertetojne Mosegzistencen e TIJ .... E rendesishme per tu permndur kjo. 
Nese ti , ai , ajo , ju nuk pranoni qe ka nje ZOT ne kete gjithesi , atehere si e shpjegoni egzistencen tuaj ? Si e shpjegoni te qenit ne kete bote ? Big-Beng e idiotesira qe nuk kane fund ?!
Jo evulimi i ketij e kesaj , jo leshi cjapit e dhembet e maces.......


Une ju them vetem kaq ; uroj te mos ju bjere asnjerit nga ju ( ishalla ) qe ta provoni egzistencen e Zotit atehere kur te perballeni me nje fatkeqesi qe " Forcat e tuaja njerezore " nuk do ta thyejne dot. Uroj qe besimi tek Ai t'ju vije sa me shpejt dhe te harroni ditet qe e mohuat duke i kerkuar falje per shkak te injorances ( me kuptimin llogjik te ketij termi ) tuaj. 

Ama me 1000% jam i sigurte , qe nje cast , nje dite , nje kohe ne te ardhmen ................... Ju do besoni dhe peruleni perpara te Plotfuqishmit ZOT !!!!! 

Pershendetje  :buzeqeshje: 

Ps...Albo , e lexova qe kishe kerkuar te mos postonin besimtaret , por vallai ma morri mendja qe do kisha pak nevoje per ndihme ndaj tere pyetesve qe do postonin ne kete teme. Plus , qe nuk jam nga ato besimtaret extremiste  :ngerdheshje: 
Vetem nje keshille nga ana ime te gjithe besimtareve : Mos i urreni ato qe nuk besojne. Secili ka mendimin e tij te lire .

----------


## DeuS

> _Postuar më parë nga unreal_ 
> *  1 --  Askush deri me sot nuk qe ne gjendje te demonstroj egzistimin e Zotit,e tere ajo qe eshte folur,shkruar,treguar,besuar per,dhe mbi Zotin,nuk jan gje tjeter pos iluzione,endrra,imagjinata dhe perralla...e te gjitha keto se bashku te mbeshtjellura me genjeshtra!Perse te besoj une se para 2000 viteve qenka lindur nje femi,babai i te cilit eshte Zoti?!
> A nuk ishte Zoti i afte te krijon nje bir te vetin pa munduar nje femer me kete?!
> Kush e vertetoi se e ema e Krishtit qe e virgjer?
> Ne anen tjeter kemi Muhamedin,i cili eshte kenaqur me pasurin e nje te vejeje,e une sot t'i besoj se ky na qenka i derguari i Zotit...eshte qesharake.
> 
> 
> 2 -- Nese Zoti egziston,perse ai trembet te na paraqitet dhe te na binde se ai eshte krijues?!
> 
> ...


1---  Pa me thuaj nje njeri ti atehere qe arriti te provoi mosegzistencen e Tij . Ato perralla e gojedhena kane aq shume te verteta mbi to sa nuk shpjegohen dot na une tani. " Ku ka ze nuk eshte pa gje " . 500 vite kaluan qe nga vdekja e Skenderbeut . Dikur per te flitej me me zell se tani. Pas 500 vitesh te tjera njerezimi do filloje te harroje fare per te. Po pas 1000 vitesh ? ... Do thone nuk ka egzistuar kurre por jane thjesht gojedhena !

2 -- Nuk trembet Ai o flori , thjesht pret derikur te shkosh ti atje lart dhe te ballafaqohesh me te verteten. Kam frike qe do zgenjehesh nga parimet qe pate ne jeten poshte reve...

3 -- Klonim ? Pse neser deshiron te kesh cicklope neper rruge ti ? Luane me trup rinoceronti ? Koke njeriu e trup balene ? Mixime qeniesh .. mutante etj ? Jo or miku im se eshte mekat qe po behet ndaj njerezimit ? Po vjen dita e kiametit , por vallai po e kerkojme vete.

4 -- Kush frikesohet nga e verteta thua ??!

Hajde me trego ti te Verteten mua dhe te ndjek une ty pas pastaj.
Kush eshte e verteta grupo ? Na trego ti pra qe e dike ?

Kush qenka e verteta meqe Zoti , Feja e gjithe historia e kesaj bote qenka genjeshter ?????! 

Nese do ta mohosh egzistecen e TIJ , sill te pakten noi fakt te lezetshem qe te mendohemi para se te pergjigjemi...

----------


## *DJ-ALDO*

Siç e dime bota ka dy pale shtresash popullsie,te pasur dhe te varfer,pronare dhe punetore.Kjo nuk mohohet sepse e kemi te provuar dhe e jetojme çdo dite..
Ne kete kontekst,prifterinjte dhe hoxhallaret,jane punonjesit apo nepunesit e zotit ne toke,apo jo??
Kishat dhe xhamite jane tempujt e kultit te individit ,qe ne kete rast eshte zoti.
Siç jemi te gjithe deshmitare,deri ne instancat me te larta te Vatikanit,kane plasur skandalet SEXUALE te prifterinjve.
E ve ne dyshim njeri nga ju kete??
Besoj se jo.!!
Si rezultat i kesaj,ashtu siç thote edhe Deus, "ku ka ze nuk eshte pa gje",kemi degjuar dhe kane shkruar shpesh gazetat boterore ,per klerike homoseksuale,abuzues sexuale etj.
Keto nuk i kane hije,nje personi te thjeshte ne kete bote e jo me nje kleriku.
Besoj se biem dakort edhe per kete.
Nje pas nje po dalin klerike qe kane abuzuar me femije dhe adoleshente,apo dhe te rritura..Rastet jane te panumurta,dhe sikur tu shtosh edhe homosexualet e manastireve,numuri behet teper i madh,per nje tempull "te paster" siç duhet te jene faltoret,pavaresisht se çfare besimi i takojne.
Ne MASS. ketu ne USA,kisha katolike,aprovoi dhe lejoi martesen e HOMOSEXUALEVE .
Dikush nga ju te nderuar besimtare,mund te me shpjegoje çfare lidhje ka kjo me Zotin??
E lejon Zoti kete gje??
Ku eshte ai qe te ndeshkoje keta"nepunesa" te tij te felliqur e te korruptuar ne extremin e abuzimeve??
Ju si besimtare a bini dakort me martesen e homosexualeve??
ku jeni ju si besimtare??Perse nuk çoheni dhe te protestoni per kete??
Nuk po dal jashte teme.
Thjeshte pergjigjes tuaj,me vone do ti bej edhe nje pyetje tjeter lidhur me kete.
Mos harroni te dashur besimtare,se "pirati behet pape",eshte ngjarje e marre nga jeta e nje pape.
Ne epoken qe ky pape çvirgjeroi 300 murgesha,atehere u nda feja katolike,ne katolike dhe ne protestante.Papa jetoi dhe vdiq si te tjeret.Asgje nuk i ndodhi dhe asnje ndeshkim nuk mori.
Mos harroni gjithashtu,se ashtu si sot KLONIMI,dikur Xhiordano Bruno dhe Galileo Galileu,u dogjen si heretike ne turren e druve,vetem e vetem se thane nje te vertete shkencore,siç ishte ajo mbi FORMEN E TOKES, dhe RROTULLIMIN E SAJ.
Mos e shikoni akoma ne baze te besimit tuaj dhe te mesimeve fetare,rruzullin ne BRIRET  E NJE DEMI??
Kush tha te verteten??
Pse u dogjen heretiket ,vetem se thane nje te kundert me ato qe thoshin kleriket dhe zoti??
Mos jeni kaq te sigurte se ateistet do ndryshojne dhe do shikojne zotin.
Personalisht,nuk shikoj asgje me shume se sa nje çfaqe teatrale apo nje film te rendomte historik,ne te gjitha theniet dhe librat fetare.
Nuk kam si besoj ,ne nje te pavertete,dhe nuk kam se pse merrem te vertetoj nje mosegzistence,sepse mosegzistenca nuk ka asnje detaj nga te fillosh dhe studjosh per te nxjerre perfundimin se nuk egziston.
Ajo qe nuk egziston nuk studjohet.
Juve qe e besoni,me nxirrni nje fakt shkencor ,qe te shpjegoje egzistencen e nje fuqie te mbinatyrshme.
Cfare faktesh shkencore juve keni??
ZERO.
Ne kohen qe njerezit i faleshin perendive dhe me vone kur u krijuan besimet,p.sh. ai kristian,njerezit ishin shume here me te paditur se sa sot.
Ata nuk i zhvilloi feja,por shkolla,e si rezultat i saj shkenca.
Feja ishte dhe eshte akoma siç jane ideologjite politike sot,dhe ka sherbyer dhe sherben per te mbajtur nen presion njerezit.
Nuk me kujtohet emri i atij qe e ka thene,por di qe ka jetuar ne vitet 1800 ai citon:
"Nuk ka fe mos i sherbej monarkeve,dhe dhunes se tyre"
Keshtu qe deri sa te vertetohet se ka zot,kjo eshte si nje çeshtje gjyqesore e paperfunduar,ku i akuzuari quhet akoma i "pandehur"
Ne rast se vertetohet shkencerisht egzistenca e zotit,atehere vertet ne mosbesimtaret do themi"paskemi qene te humbur dhe jolargpames",por deri sa te mos vertetohet kjo egzistence,kete rol e kane besimtaret,dhe jo ne.
Juve shpesh aludoni dhe debatoni per shume e shume çeshtje te tjera,duke arsyetuar dhe u munduar ti shkoni deri ne skajet me te errta nje fenomeni qe ndodh.
Perse nuk beni te njejten gje edhe per kete teme,perse nuk germoni thelle dhe ta arsyetoni me qartesi??
Kush duhet te reagoje pra, nga dyja palet,ju apo ne??
 :buzeqeshje:

----------


## FierAkja143

> _Postuar më parë nga Albo_ 
> *Nese njerezit jane Zot te vetes se tyre, atehere perse duhet te vdesin?! A nuk do te ishin ne gjendje qe ta shmangnin vdekjen?
> 
> Albo*



Ndoshta nuk e shmangin vdekjen qe te vazhdoj jeta?!  Pa mendo ca do ndothte po te jetonim per gjithmon...fillimisht do plakeshim shume, (tani do thuash qe ok po te jemi zot shmangim dhe plakjen....hmmm nuk behen keto gjera), sedyti do na merzitej jeta, dhe tjetra eshte qe nuk do na nxinte globi se gjithmon do lindnin breza te rinj dhe u know do ishim pak ngusht lol..

Nuk jam ateiste apo qe nuk besoj ne zot, besoj tek Zoti...domethen besoj tek vetja ime.

----------


## Mjellma

> _Postuar më parë nga *DJ-ALDO*_ 
> Kishat dhe xhamite jane tempujt e kultit te individit ,qe ne kete rast eshte zoti.
> 
>  [/B]


Nderimet e mia DJ-Aldo

Pajtohem me gjithe shkrimin e juaj e ne veqanti me keta rreshta!

Per mua feja eshte manipulim i mases asgje me shume!

Une e shof fejen ashtu edhe une nuk kam te drejt ta ja imponoj askujt mendimet e mia poashtu askush nuk ka te drejt te mi imponon mentimet e tina!

Disa ne kete forum e lidhin fen me interesat e tyre personale  edhe nuk mund te kuptojn se bukuria e kesaj bote egzison ne shume ngjyrshmerin e saj.

Me shume respekt
Mjellma

----------


## iliria e para

Kur flasim per besimin me duket se ngatrrohen ca gjera.
Verej qe shumica nga ata qe e quajne veten besimtare jetojne ne nje bote bardhe e zi.
Per keta  nuk ka tjeter vecse ate te tyre, e qe nuk je me to atehere je armik! Secili nga ne ka te drejte te besojne ne cka te don, por skemi te drejte te vrasim as kercenojme te tjeret per besimn ose mosbesimin e tyre. Per mue feja shkakton vecse ngatrrime, urrejtje e mjerime. Mun te fillojme nga forumi me shembuj e te vazhdoj ne jeten e perditeshme qe na rrethon. Njerzit shkojne aq larg sa edhe historine e mohojne ose nxjerrin pjese nga historia ku ju pershtatet atyre ne moment te duhur. Armiqet i quajne miq dhe anasjedhtas!!! Shof kur k ane ankth per muslimanet e Spanjes por su bjene ndermend arbereshet! Flasin per Kuranin si liber te perkryere por ne asnje vend te botes nuk interpretohet ne te njejten menyre, as perafersisht. Talibanet e pame se cka benin ne emer te Allahut dhe Kuranit, shiitet edhe pse po ate Kuran e kan e  tjeter menyre 
menyre e interpretojne. Poashtu sunitet kan dallime nga keto por edhe nga njeri tjetri. Tashti kemi levizje te reja qe flasin per islamizmin burimor si wahabistet por ka edhe tjer.. Po ashtu tek te krishtert me Biblen, e njejta gje. Ortodokset nje, katoliket tjeter, sikurse edhe protestante. Ketu ka edhe sekte me qindra. Njejte si ne qe u beme musliman ashtu u bene edhe popujt e Ameikes te krishtere. Per kete njeri nuk flet?! Per palestinezet te gjithe  flasin por per 30 milionë kurde njeri se çel gojen?! Kjo eshte e kjarte qe njerzit jane dyftyresh dhe joobjektiv.
 Flasin per pasurine shpirterore por te gjithe ja mesyjne atje ku ka pasuri materiale. Bushi betohet ne Bibel por urdheron qe te bombardohen edhe ndertesa civile. Shembuj ka sa te doni , me  muaj do kisham te fla sper keto. Dallimi i vetem eshte ai qe te krishteret kan çue dore nga diktatura per te bindur dikenin per diçka,  kurse muslimanrt jo, keta perdorin dhunen  si menyre efikase per ti mesuare njerzit se cka eshte e mire dhe se cka eshte e keqe. Ne komunizem te denonin Ne emer te partise, Ne vendet muslimane Ne emer te Perendise!
Keshtu vepronin edhe te krishteret me par.
Thjeshte nuk mund ta besoj se eshte Zoti ai qe kerkon nga njerzit ate qe shkruan ne keto libra. Si ka mundesi qe Zoti te kerkoj te vajme kur njekosisht na i jep shqiset te ndjejme kenaqesi? Kesi shembujsh ka sa te doni.
Une besoj ne nje force mbinatyrore qe e quajne Zot, por nuk besoj as Ne Bibel as ne Kuran.

----------


## Albo

> Nese Zoti egziston,perse ai trembet te na paraqitet dhe te na binde se ai eshte krijues?!
> Perse te besoj une se para 2000 viteve qenka lindur nje femi,babai i te cilit eshte Zoti?!
> A nuk ishte Zoti i afte te krijon nje bir te vetin pa munduar nje femer me kete?!
> Kush e vertetoi se e ema e Krishtit qe e virgjer?
> Ne anen tjeter kemi Muhamedin,i cili eshte kenaqur me pasurin e nje te vejeje,e une sot t'i besoj se ky na qenka i derguari i Zotit...eshte qesharake.


Gjithcka qe ty te shikon syri, shijon goja, degjon veshi, apo ndjen zemra, deshmon per Zotin. Meqe te pelqen te jesh racional, ndiqe zinxhirin e deduksionit llogjik dhe ke per te dale ne perfundimin me nje pyetje qe ti nuk do te dish ti japesh pergjigje: Po njeriun kush e krijoi? Po token qe na ushqen kush e krijoi? Po diellin qe na fal drite dhe ngrohtesi kush e krijoi? Mund te besosh se u krijuan "vetvetiu" duke i kthyer keto ne tabu, ose mund te besosh se dikush, nje force e pashpjegueshme i krijoi.

Ti me lart flet per "te verteta" dhe per "genjeshtra" qe te nxjerrin tek ajo fjala qe ne e quajme moral, dallimi midis te mires dhe te gabuares. Vrije pak mendjen dhe pyete veten, nga e kane mesuar njerezit dallimin midis te mires dhe te keqes, te vertetes dhe genjeshtres. Femija e meson nga prindi, por njeriu nga kush e meson?!




> Kishat dhe xhamite jane tempujt e kultit te individit ,qe ne kete rast eshte zoti.
> Siç jemi te gjithe deshmitare,deri ne instancat me te larta te Vatikanit,kane plasur skandalet SEXUALE te prifterinjve.
> E ve ne dyshim njeri nga ju kete??


Ne nje shtepi gjigande me qindra mijra sherbetore dhe vetem nje Zot. A mund ti varesh ne litar te gjithe sherbetoret pasi nje numer i vogel i tyre shkelen urdherimet e te Zotit te shtepise? A mund te hedhesh balte mbi te Zotin e shtepise, sepse nje sherbetor i tij nuk i mbajti besen?!




> Ne MASS. ketu ne USA,kisha katolike,aprovoi dhe lejoi martesen e HOMOSEXUALEVE .
> Dikush nga ju te nderuar besimtare,mund te me shpjegoje çfare lidhje ka kjo me Zotin??
> E lejon Zoti kete gje??


Ne Massachuset Kisha Katolike nuk ka lejuar dhe as bere ceremoni martese midis homoseksualesh. Kete gje e ka bere Gjykata e larte e atij shteti, e cila u njohi homoseksualeve te drejten e bashkimit civil ne kuadrin e marteses. Pra jane institucionet e shtetit te MA dhe jo te kishes.




> Feja ishte dhe eshte akoma siç jane ideologjite politike sot,dhe ka sherbyer dhe sherben per te mbajtur nen presion njerezit.
> Nuk me kujtohet emri i atij qe e ka thene,por di qe ka jetuar ne vitet 1800 ai citon:
> "Nuk ka fe mos i sherbej monarkeve,dhe dhunes se tyre"
> Keshtu qe deri sa te vertetohet se ka zot,kjo eshte si nje çeshtje gjyqesore e paperfunduar,ku i akuzuari quhet akoma i "pandehur"


Dita kur ti do te bindesh qe ekziston nje Zot, mund te jete dita qe ti do te dalesh perballe Tij, ne Diten e Gjykimit.

Albo

----------


## *DJ-ALDO*

_Postuar më parë nga Albo_ 
Gjithcka qe ty te shikon syri, shijon goja, degjon veshi, apo ndjen zemra, deshmon per Zotin. Meqe te pelqen te jesh racional, ndiqe zinxhirin e deduksionit llogjik dhe ke per te dale ne perfundimin me nje pyetje qe ti nuk do te dish ti japesh pergjigje: Po njeriun kush e krijoi? Po token qe na ushqen kush e krijoi? Po diellin qe na fal drite dhe ngrohtesi kush e krijoi? Mund te besosh se u krijuan "vetvetiu" duke i kthyer keto ne tabu, ose mund te besosh se dikush, nje force e pashpjegueshme i krijoi.
Ti me lart flet per "te verteta" dhe per "genjeshtra" qe te nxjerrin tek ajo fjala qe ne e quajme moral, dallimi midis te mires dhe te gabuares. Vrije pak mendjen dhe pyete veten, nga e kane mesuar njerezit dallimin midis te mires dhe te keqes, te vertetes dhe genjeshtres. Femija e meson nga prindi, por njeriu nga kush e meson?!
::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::  ::::::::::::::::::::::


Nga jeta e tyre,nga reziqet që kanë kaluar brez pas brezi.
Kjo është llogjike.
Provoji instiktet kafshëve dhe do ta mësosh.
Merr thikën dhe verja maces në fyt,ajo nuk do lëvizë nga vendi,merr dhe verja kaut apo derrit ,do ngordhnin nga frika,në rast se do të mund ti kapje ,po të ta shihnin thikën në dorë.
Ato kafshë,që janë therur gjithë jetë ,e njohin thikën,por njohin edhe barin.Kjo do të thotë se ato,kanë krijuar ,instikte të kushtëzuara nga jeta.

::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::  ::::::::::::::::::::::
Ne nje shtepi gjigande me qindra mijra sherbetore dhe vetem nje Zot. A mund ti varesh ne litar te gjithe sherbetoret pasi nje numer i vogel i tyre shkelen urdherimet e te Zotit te shtepise? A mund te hedhesh balte mbi te Zotin e shtepise, sepse nje sherbetor i tij nuk i mbajti besen?!
::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::  ::::::::::::::::::::::



Të denojë ata që janë të tillë.
Kur zoti na shikon dhe na dëgjon për çdo gjë që i themi,në lutjet tona(sesi bëhet kjo punë,duhet pyetur ndonjë çentalist),si nuk mundet të dënojë ata që fëlliqin figurën e tij??
Çudi kjo!!!!

::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::  ::::::::::::::::::::
Ne Massachuset Kisha Katolike nuk ka lejuar dhe as bere ceremoni martese midis homoseksualesh. Kete gje e ka bere Gjykata e larte e atij shteti, e cila u njohi homoseksualeve te drejten e bashkimit civil ne kuadrin e marteses. Pra jane institucionet e shtetit te MA dhe jo te kishes
Dita kur ti do te bindesh qe ekziston nje Zot, mund te jete dita qe ti do te dalesh perballe Tij, ne Diten e Gjykimit.
::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::  ::::::::::::::::::::



Unë as kam vjedhur e as kam vrarë, as kam gënjyer e as kam çnderuar,dhe as kam bërë asgjë kundër ligjit.
Gjykimin e pres vetëm nga gjykata ,në rast se do kem bërë diçka,por jo nga zoti,sepse ai nuk ekziston.
Por sikur kjo të ishte e vërtetë,lind pyetja,E
PËRSE DËNON ZOTI njerëzit??
Ku është liria juaj e preferuar,që me kaq TRUMPETIM madhështor bëni??
JU NUK JENI TË LIRË,POR SKLLAVË IDEOLOGJISH DHE DOGMASH FETARE.

----------


## unreal

> _Postuar më parë nga Albo_ 
> *Gjithcka qe ty te shikon syri, shijon goja, degjon veshi, apo ndjen zemra, deshmon per Zotin. Meqe te pelqen te jesh racional, ndiqe zinxhirin e deduksionit llogjik dhe ke per te dale ne perfundimin me nje pyetje qe ti nuk do te dish ti japesh pergjigje: Po njeriun kush e krijoi? Po token qe na ushqen kush e krijoi? Po diellin qe na fal drite dhe ngrohtesi kush e krijoi? Mund te besosh se u krijuan "vetvetiu" duke i kthyer keto ne tabu, ose mund te besosh se dikush, nje force e pashpjegueshme i krijoi.
> 
> Ti me lart flet per "te verteta" dhe per "genjeshtra" qe te nxjerrin tek ajo fjala qe ne e quajme moral, dallimi midis te mires dhe te gabuares. Vrije pak mendjen dhe pyete veten, nga e kane mesuar njerezit dallimin midis te mires dhe te keqes, te vertetes dhe genjeshtres. Femija e meson nga prindi, por njeriu nga kush e meson?!
> 
> Albo
> *


Albo

me keto ne nuk do arrijme askund!
C'thua per ata te cilet jan te verber,te shurdher,ata te cilet lindin me t'meta fizike tjera,ato psiqike,edhe ne keto ti shiqon bukurine dhe egzsitencen e Zotit?
Une,jo!
Te gjitha keto qe shiqoj me sy jan veper e natyres dhe njeriut,jo e Zotit.
Ka shume te liga ne kete bote qe nuk i lene vend Zotit te jete krijues.

A eshte me e moralshme te shpetohet jeta e dikujte,apo te themi eshte O.K le te vdes,Zoti ka vendose keshtu?!
Une e shohe me te moralshme te rriten organet ne laboratore,dhe tu shpetohet jeta atyre qe eshte e mundshme,sesa te pajtohemi me "fatin" nga Zoti.
C'do mjet qe perdorin shkenca dhe teknologjia mund te perdoret si arme,'ndaj as klonimi nuk do te shpetoje nga kjo,por duhet marre parasyshe se sa njerez jan te gatshem te keqperdorin kete!

----------


## gabriel

Besimtaret e "zotit" mundohen qe dukurive qe akoma nuk i  eshte dhene shpjegim ti lidhin me "bemat e zotit". Kujto shekuj me pare ku dhe shiu qe binte dhe dielli qe lindte dhe eklipset qe ndodhnin, nga injoranca e tyre, e lidhninin me zotin. Zoti eshte nje nocion abstrakt.

Njerzit,e perdorin zotin per te bere qe turmat te shkojne pas tyre. Duke i trembur ato me diten e gjykimit, ferrin, shen pjetrin, etj, dhe ne ket rast shikohet te rritet pushteti i  hoxhes, priftit, pastoreve, fallxhoreve, etj... 

Mbaje vath ne vesh: te c'do gjallese ekziston vullneti per pushtet.

Ndersa shprehjet: “o delet e perendise”, “kjo eshte rruga e verteta dhe jeta”, “u befte vullneti yt”, jane shprehje qe i detyrojne njerzit te heqin dore nga persosja e vetes se tyre per t’u kthyer ne sherbetore te "zotit". Ky eshte "njeriu i ri fetar".

E meqe zoti nuk ekziston, ti do i puthesh doren priftit, do i perulesh hoxhes, do shikosh me admirim pastorin dhe... te gjitha keto e kthejne njeriun ne nje kafshe hipokrite.

Ta themi midis nesh:  “zot” nuk ka. Pse o delet e "perendise", ne vend qe te punoni per tejkalimin e vetes dhe persosjen e qenies njerezore, vendosni te shkoni drejt njeriut-krimb? Te gjithe  "virtytet" qe sugjerojne "zotat" jane: zelli, devotshmeria, perulesia, bindja,  maturia etj. etj. Se kuptoni? Te gjithe keto "virtyte" ju bejne me “te mire". E “te mire” jane ata qe i binden prifterinjve, hoxhallarëve, etj... Ata qe bejne ate qe i sugjeron vetja e tyre, pra qe nuk i binden  "zotit" jane "djalli", e duhet te shkojne ne "ferr". Me vjen keq per delet e perendise... 

_Shiko po mos prek... 
prek po mos shijo... 
shijo po mos gelltit..._ 

Sa   mos-e  ju ka rezervu "zoti" juve o  "engjej"....

Nje sugjerim per ju:  pse s’e ndryshoni  zotin? Besoni ke Buda!  Ai te pakten ka nje filozofi tokesore qe do ju ndihmoje te shikoni veten tuaj me thelle. Nuk besoj se do beni mekat as gjynah po ta lexoni, thjeshte do zvogeloni shkallen e injorances tuaj.

Provojeni, kurajo...

----------


## godel

sepse jam njeri me mendje te lire dhe jo njeri-bageti
sepse jam person qe veproj sipas arsyes dhe jo sipas shablloneve dhe dogmave
sepse besoj tek vetvetja dhe jo tek jashte-vetja
sepse historia e zotit/feve eshte sa qesharake aq e pergjakshme
.......
...

----------


## BaBa

> Përse nuk besoni në "zot"?


Sepse ska Zot !!!


Zotin hamendja e njerezve e ka shpikur !!!

----------


## jessi89

*Sepse nuk me duket real,se kam pa ndonjehere me sy,ta prek.Eshte me teper i set up, ne mendjen e njeriut.*

----------


## Korca_Reli

ju qe besoni,me thoni ku edhe perse te besoj?

.
Dërgova Shpirtin lart në Qiell mbi retë 
Dhe n'Errësirën posht' e tatëpjetë: 
M'u kthye pasi e zbuloi Mysterin; 
Më tha kështu: "Parajs e Ferr jam vetë".

----------

